# Ranger 800 hid's



## Dirty-D (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking for a set of h/l beam plug and play hid's for a 2012 ranger 800. Any suggestions on the best. And prices.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have them in my Ranger, dont know where my Audio guy got them from lol. Ill ask


----------



## Dirty-D (Oct 9, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> I have them in my Ranger, dont know where my Audio guy got them from lol. Ill ask


Ok cool. Do you like them? I want to do hid's in and a couple kc's on my roof. It's mostly used for hunting. And I want to be able to spot coyotes and hogs a couple hundred yards out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are ok. I have a buddy that sells the Rigid light bar knock offs. 6in to 40 in, cheapest priced bars you can find. They work great. Check out in my other post on my Ranger. That might work out better for ya


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

if your gonna do a light bar dont waste your money on HIDs.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polaris-RZR...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c2846ce2d

Those are what I have, I would of liked to get the hid Hi/Lo but didnt dont know what model is needed. I do know they do not carry the HID Hi/Lo.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Go to prcforum.com

There are several guys on there that make the plug and play set up, plus you can find pretty much anything you need to know about a ranger there.


----------

